# Solved: Wanadoo Livebox :network capable or internet only?



## jonny p (Aug 10, 2002)

Has anyone out there got a Wanadoo Livebox ADSL modem /Router?If so can you use it to set up a home network?I can't get much sense from Wanadoo on the subject.They say you can connect up to 6 PCs to the internet via the Livebox, but that its not suitable for a home network.Is this possible? I thought if you had a router, other than configuring the settings, that's it you can share data from one PC to another,run peripherals on another machine and so on....any one else help on this?Im already with wanadoo and dont know whether to upgrade to their wireless package or start again from scratch if what they offer 'isnt the full ticket'. I need a full blown network, 3 PCS with shared printer facility with of course shared broadband.
thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well in theory you should be OK. The router side would be dealing with your network. I'm not too sure on what they meant by not suitable.


----------



## jonny p (Aug 10, 2002)

no Im not sure either, which is why im wondering if it is some sort of 'half way' house between a full router and an 'internet' router only ie which enables multiple broadband access but not communication between the different PC's, if there is such a thing. Ithink i need to find someone thats got one...but thanks for your comments.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you stick a $20 eight port switch on one of the ports, all the machines will be able to see each other, and they'll still all share the Internet. That is assuming that this box doesn't work like every other SOHO router and have a standard switch built-in. Their statement doesn't make sense.

Why not just buy a standard wireless router and tell them to keep their box?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i'm guessing he may need to get a modem too since this one has both.

I never really understood those ones... the modem/router boxes... seems to be more trouble than good.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since he's already with the ISP, I assumed he had a DSL modem.


----------



## jonny p (Aug 10, 2002)

OK folks thanks for your further input and this is the situation:

1. I have a Wanadoo (actually Thompson Speedtouch) USB modem already for the ADSL broadband; if i upgrade to their 'Livebox' this will be redundant as the LIVEBOX includes a modem.

2.The' Livebox' is not promoted on the Wanadoo website as a 'networking' tool, simply a means for a number of PC's to simultaneously access one broadband account. Unlike a number of produscts I have seen on the net such as Belkin ADSL modem with router which state on the box that networking is their express function.However I suspect Johnwill your comments on the 'switch' may lie at the heart of the problem. If you need a 'switch' (and forgive me but i am unsure of the function of this' switch' in this context) for networking , then i suspect the livebox does not contain such a switch.The Belkin products I have seen make reference to a switch. However if I have to start buying additional components to make the 'Livebox'work in a network situation then its not worth the trouble.

3.Wanadoo support staff only regurgitate the contents of the Website so i cannot glean any further info on the nature of the livebox. 

4.As Im inclining to youir suggestion to get my own wireless router, can i just get a wireless router and plug it into the usb modem; or best to start again, discard the usb modem and get an all in one ADSLmodem wireless router?Obviously I need the 'switch'

5.One last point, I want to use one printer shared between 3 PC's, one Belkin Product I saw contains ADSL modem, wireless router, switch AND 'printer server'. Do I need this last item or can I configure the system without it to use the printer from any PC?

The whole point of my considering the Livebox was, is to upgrade to it is ony £3 a month; ADSL mdem/wireless router/ printer server =£80-90
Thanks for the help


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need a modem with an Ethernet connection, or obviously the ADSL modem/router will also do the trick. What's the point of their Livebox, faster speed or just sharing the Internet? If it's just sharing, I'm surprised you can't find an ADSL/router for less than $140-150 USD!  Is the UK really that much more expensive?


----------



## jonny p (Aug 10, 2002)

Just sharing the internet, its not any faster;the routerI mentioned for £80-£90 was the one with the printer server, you can get them on line without that for about £60.
So unless anybody has any positive experience of the Livebox for the purpose I need it for I'll go that way.
By the way it is quite expensive over here!


----------



## Josh8178 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi, i have one of these Wanadoo LiveBox Routers/Modems and it can be used as a networking device, i currently have 2 laptops connecting wirelessly and 3 PC's connected by ethernet in my house, All you have to do is use the network setup wizard built into Windows XP and you can easily share files and folders over your network, then you can access them from any PC on your network by going into my network places and the PC's will show up (Providing You Set Up Each One). Oh yeah and about a printer server, i have a quite old USB Epson R200 Printer connected to my main PC downstairs, if you set it up right and install the printer drivers on every PC on your network, you can print from any PC connected to your network even wireless devices (Providing The PC with the printer is powered on), That's What i do, hope this helps, Josh

So i would call it a 'Full router'


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I was astounded to hear they might not work through the LiveBox, but since I had no way of checking.

FWIW, even so, for £3 a month, it takes less than two years to own that router you're considering, so I think I'd still buy it. Remember, they're not offering the rental as a favor, they're making money on it!


----------



## jonny p (Aug 10, 2002)

Josh 8178- thanks a lot for that feedback, it looks like it does everything I need it to. I don't know why Wanadoo don't promote it as a general networking tool, maybe they'd have greater takeup! Also thats useful about the printer since thats one of the main reasons for doing this.
JohnWill ;yes you're right but if i'm seen to spend anymore on computer equipment by my dear wife after i have just ordered a new PC, then i'll be setting it up in the garden shed!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, there is always that aspect of "saving money".


----------



## Nevy (May 9, 2006)

I have been following this thread, and I too am having trouble configuring my Livebox to work as part of a network. Could Josh8178 tell me how to actually configure the box, without loosing the internet caopability aswell. I plugged my USB pen with the wireless netwrok wizard thingy on it into the USB port on the back of the livebox, but I dont think much happened. Is that how you do it, or did you have to manualy configure yours?

thanks,

Nevy


----------



## ianhtsg (Jul 26, 2006)

I have also taken Orange (Wanadoo) up on the "Free" broadband offer and have got the livebox, I also have a netgear DG834GT Wireless Modem Router and would rather go wireless through this because of security.
But am not sure to use it instead of ,or as well as Livebox for best results?


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

Ive installed two of these things. They seem to work absoloutely fine until you want to do anything on them!!

Firstly setting up to the computer(s) its connected to by ethernet is very easy, but once it gets to the wireless part the only way i could get it to work was by turning off security configuring my wireless PC's and then turning back on security and re entering the key's onto my two others. 

Theoretically they are a good piece of kit for the price and what you get such as the phone service, so i would say if you are looking for an Orange specific router then get one of these.
If you need any more info PM me.


----------



## Jamesta (Aug 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Wanadoo/Orange Liveboxes support VPN passthrough. I had an issue before with a modem/router combo I bought before which didn't allow me to access my work network through VPN - I changed it to a Netgear DG834G and it worked fine. However I haven't been able to get any decent spec on the Livebox to know if it will allow me to connect through my VPN. Any clues?


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

I havent got a clue tbh! sorry! Surely you can allow it through the firewall? Also you can turn the firewall off so maybe?


----------



## Jamesta (Aug 7, 2006)

I think there is more to it than just the firewall. I only know because I had a router that didn't allow it - a BT Voyager - when I got a Netgear (which featured in its spec VPN passthrough) it worked fine.


----------



## cemm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi guys

I am now going to try and put you all out of your misery over the blasted Livebox that Wanadoo charge us 80 quid for, or at least try to. *You dont need a seperate router/print server or any of that rubbish. The livebox has it all, wanadoo just don't tell you about it.*

Currently I have one hard wired PC and a wireless connection two floors up. Both will print via the hard wired PC but would work if it were connected to either of the PC's and i am able to share files over the network. Its brill once its done, but it took me a few days to figure it all out.

Presumeably you have the livebox working your internet connection as that is self explanitary with the CD that Wanadoo give you.

So next, you need to use the network setup that is under My Network Places on the desktop. Then on the left hand pane it says Setup a home or small office network. Follow the instructions. Make sure that when you enter a workgroup name you have the exact same name on all of your other PC's. Also make sure you tick "Ignore disconnected network hardware, especially if it is a wireless connection. This is pretty easy to do. This needs to be completed on all of your machines!!!!!!

Then, if you have any wireless connections then you need to go back to My network places and click on Setup wireless network connection. Make sure you use the same workgroup name once again. Then use a flash disk to transfer the information to the other PC's where it will need to be setup as it says on screen. This again needs to be completed on all machines otherwise it won't work!!!!!!!!

The next thing to do is if you are going to be print sharing, then you need to install the drivers for the printers on all machines by putting the printer CD in all machines or downloading the software from the manufacturers website. Also you will have to go to printers and faxes in control panel and right click on your printer, click sharing. Here you need to click on "share this printer".

Then you are all set. Apart from your firewall. Ok so go onto internet explorer and type in http://configuration.adsl/ . Sign in with Username: admin Passwork: admin.
Then click on System information. Then click on the network Tab. Copy down the LAN ip address and the broadcast LAN ip address. Ok now you need to open up your firewall. I am using Zone alarm. You need to find out how to input trusted zone ip address ranges. 
On zone alarm you click on the firewall tab on the left and then the zones tab at the top. then click on add/ ip range. Enter the two ip addresses you just copied down and enter that as something like Home network. This once again needs to be done on each computer otherwise it won't work.

This is all I did to make my livebox network happen. So hopefully yours will work too now. To access the network facilities you go to My network places and hopefully the other PC's on your network should be here, where you can acess the shared files on the machine. But remember that the other PC must be turned on as well as the printer!!!!!.

I hope this solves many of your problems. Its great once it's done. Happy networking people.


----------



## jonny p (Aug 10, 2002)

cemm-thanks for your experience on the subject I'm sure thats going to be really valuable. I hadn't even got to thinking about the firewall. I have to confess I actually ordered the 'live box' nearly 6 months ago, opened the package, grimaced in anticipation of the headaches to come, then stuffed it all back in the box where its been ever since -unused. So emboldened by your success I think I'll 'have a go'!
I'll post result successfull or otherwise.


----------



## cemm (Oct 27, 2006)

Good luck Johnny with your livebox. It has taken me long enough to get mine set up with network capabilities.


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

I am using a piece of software, called Network Magic, which is quite handy. I did have networking working on my livebox first though!


----------



## cemm (Oct 27, 2006)

well your lucky then


----------



## jerrytaff (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi,

as a few of you actually have this device, perhaps you can answer my questions while I wait for mine to be delivered.

I currently have two PCs permanently networked - one has two ethernet cards so it acts as a server for the other. The other card is connected to a (NTL) cable modem. I'm currently switching the other Orange unlimited service, but am not sure of the best configuration to adopt. I've recently bought a Buffalo Linkstation Pro which supports gigabit ethernet. I want to be able to access the disk from either PC without needing to turn the other on. 

Am I right in believing the Livebox only supports 2 wired ethernet connections? If so, I guess I need to connect one of them to a switch or a second router. But which? so far I haven't seen any gigabit routers. Am I right in thinking that the switch will do the job? 

Has anyone got any experience of using livebox with either a separate switch or router? if so, what pitfalls (if any) should be avoided?

I could connect both PCs and the linkstation to the switch, and the switch to the livebox,
or use both livebox connections and only have two of the devices connected to the switch, but then one of the PCs will only be able to access the linkstation via 100 base T. (the loss of speed is possibly not a great concern)

or I could connect the PC with 2 ethernet cards to both the livebox and the switch, with the switch also connected to livebox, linkstation, and second PC. 

Any advice will be gratefully received. Thanks.


----------



## rammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

I would think that a switch such as this, connected to one of the livebox connections, with all of your networked pieces off of the switch should(!) work.

Good Luck


----------



## jerrytaff (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks.

Spookily, immediately after posting the question , and in anticipation of a more general response that I should be OK with a network switch, I went out and bought that exact model. When the livebox arrives I'll post to let you know that it works. 

In the interim, I've got both PCs and the linkstation connected to the switch, and am using the second ethernet card to provide the internet connection. It means that I still have to have that PC on to access internet from the second, but at least both have fast and independent access to network storage.


----------



## jonny p (Aug 10, 2002)

cemm- just a confirmation that it all worked as per your instructions- the bit about the firewall was the most essential as PC no 2 couldn't 'see' PC number 1 until I did that (I too use zonealarm)-the instructions for the livebox are however next to useless obviously Orange want you to use their own overpriced WiFi adaptors because not until I found an instruction book for an 'orange supplied' adaptor which someone lent me was it revealed that the router needs to be manually set to 'pairing' mode for it to see a new adaptor- no where else could I find this either online or in the literature supplied with the router. And the orange telephone helpdesk wouldnt offer any advice unless it was for their own adaptor! Well so now I've got it i'll stick with it for a bit.....thanks again for the info.


----------



## patchmac (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all, firstly many thanks to all of you for the guidance, without which I would have really struggled setting up my network. I just wanted to offer some feedback regards the final setting up of the firewall. I am by the way using norton on all my machines and these machines are connected two wireless and one on the ethernet. I followed cemms instructions but still could not see any of the machines, even after putting in the router ip address, I then discovered that by disabling the firewall I could see the other computers...! I now knew where the problem was and tried different things until... I sought out the ip address for each of my machines and entered them in to the "allow access" area of the firewall and hey presto it works. Anyway, thanks again and I hope this helps some other poor lost soul.


----------

